# Holiday Sale Ended On 1/2/17



## Scumback Speakers

Scumback Speakers Holiday Sale now through 1/2/17
$10 off 1 speaker, $25 off 2, $40 off 3, $60 off 4 speakers
I will manually refund the discount to your payment method after
placing your order through the site. www.scumbackspeakers.com

www.facebook.com/scumbackspeakers/

310-833-6632 sales@scumbackspeakers.com





Scumback Speakers Holiday Sale now through 1/2/17
$10 off 1 speaker, $25 off 2, $40 off 3, $60 off 4 speakers
I will manually refund the discount to your payment method after
placing your order through the site. www.scumbackspeakers.com

www.facebook.com/scumbackspeakers/

310-833-6632 sales@scumbackspeakers.com


----------



## Scumback Speakers

Scumback Speakers Holiday sale bumparooni...


----------



## BowerR64

I dont use facebook, am i forced to have to use facebook just to view the speakers?

Every link in yellow you have posted wants me to log on to facebook just to view anything.


----------



## Scumback Speakers

BowerR64 said:


> I dont use facebook, am i forced to have to use facebook just to view the speakers?
> 
> Every link in yellow you have posted wants me to log on to facebook just to view anything.


Huh, that's odd, this link takes you to my site: http://www.scumbackspeakers.com/

Did you try that one?


----------



## Scumback Speakers

Scumback Holiday Speaker sale weekend bump. Out of town thru Monday 12/12, all emails/orders/recommendations will be handled on Tuesday. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Scumback Speakers

Scumback Speakers Holiday Sale bump...12 speakers ordered today already, so my lead times will probably increase to 4-5 days instead of the usual 2-3. Just a heads up on that, back to work!


----------



## BowerR64

Scumback Speakers said:


> Huh, that's odd, this link takes you to my site: http://www.scumbackspeakers.com/
> 
> Did you try that one?



This link works correctly but the one above in your original add both link to facebook.

You must of copied and pasted the same link to both URLs

even the links in your signature direct to facebook, put your mouse pointer over the link and it will show you the address just about your task bar


----------



## Scumback Speakers

Holiday speaker sale bump. Email me for a recommendation that's best for your rig.

http://www.scumbackspeakers.com/recommend.html


----------



## Scumback Speakers

Rainy weekend in So Cal Holiday speaker sale bump. Email me for a speaker recommendation that's best for your rig.

http://www.scumbackspeakers.com/recommend.html


----------



## Dogs of Doom

just a note...

When you go to make edits to your post/signature, if you are editing links, or other stuff that's hyper coded in, you have to switch to the plain editing format. Click on edit, then click on this box:






You will then get a plain text box, showing you the BBcode. If you note, you'll see the visible link, but also the underlying code for that link, telling you where to go when you click on the visible text/image...

So, for example:




hope that helps!

BTW: w/ the sale, are you still having a discount on the handles?


----------



## Scumback Speakers

Ok, copying from FB did bring over it's code, just fixed it. As for the handles, two ways to go...if you want new perfect handles, sure $10 off. I just found about 10-12 handles with imperfect chrome (slight scratch, ridge, minor stuff), so I'm going to sell those few off at $25 per pair plus shipping. Basically you have to look hard to see or feel the chrome handle imperfection, which seems to be on the inside of the chrome handle.

Shoot me an email if interested.


----------



## Scumback Speakers

Holiday Sale weekend bump.


----------



## Scumback Speakers

Monday Holiday Speaker Sale bump...


----------



## tomsvintage

These original Celestion alnicos are what the Scuminos are modeled after ~

https://www.facebook.com/pg/Toms-Vi...75/photos/?tab=album&album_id=432368826969295

I have never tried any Scumback speakers but I have heard that they are real nice.


----------



## Scumback Speakers

Scumback Speaker Holiday Sale bump to the top.


----------



## tomsvintage




----------



## Scumback Speakers

tomsvintage said:


>


Holiday Speaker Sale bump for hump day.


----------



## Scumback Speakers

Holiday Speaker Sale bump for Thursday.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Got my handles today!




These are the blem/b-stock ones mentioned above. The blem's are where the chrome meets the black on the handles. I took some close-ups of the blem's, but they are an unfair look. You can barely see them here in this image, & chances are, in real world scenario, no one will ever see them, except that I point it out, but why would I go out of my way to do that? (you will rarely have them in photo light like this)

I just wanted to replace some beat up Park handles ('90s), that all the corners were broken. This will more than do the trick. Thanks Jim for the offer to unload them here. Quick shipping by FedEx.


----------



## Scumback Speakers

DoD, hey glad you got them overnight and in one piece. At least you won't have to worry about dropping a cab on your feet with those installed. Enjoy, and happy holidays to you!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Dogs of Doom said:


> Got my handles today!
> 
> View attachment 38700
> 
> 
> These are the blem/b-stock ones mentioned above. The blem's are where the chrome meets the black on the handles. I took some close-ups of the blem's, but they are an unfair look. You can barely see them here in this image, & chances are, in real world scenario, no one will ever see them, except that I point it out, but why would I go out of my way to do that? (you will rarely have them in photo light like this)
> 
> I just wanted to replace some beat up Park handles ('90s), that all the corners were broken. This will more than do the trick. Thanks Jim for the offer to unload them here. Quick shipping by FedEx.



Those are pretty good looking blem's!


----------



## Scumback Speakers

Friday Holiday Speaker Sale bump...


----------



## Scumback Speakers

Scumback Speaker Holiday Sale bump. Sold out of B stock handles, $10 off new handle pairs thru 1/2/17.


----------



## Scumback Speakers

Holiday sale ends on Monday January 2nd, 2017.


----------



## Scumback Speakers

Scumback Speaker Holiday Sale bump, $10 off new handle pairs thru 1/2/17.


----------



## Scumback Speakers

Scumback Speaker Holiday Sale bump, $10 off new handle pairs thru Monday 1/2/17.


----------



## Scumback Speakers

Speaker sale bumparooni...have a great NYE everyone.


----------



## Scumback Speakers

HNY! Lots of football on today, enjoy!


----------



## Scumback Speakers

Holiday Sale price ends today at midnight.


----------



## milfwah

Just ordered a Black back 100 watt 16 ohm for my studio 1x12 cab. I'm excited to get it to say the least.


----------



## milfwah

I must say I just got a Scumback 100 watt GT-65 black back clone (M-75? or some such) and it
totally lives up to the reputation. Simply the best speaker I've tried. Superb! I put it in an Avatar 1x12 closed back cab
and I couldn't be happier with the choice.


----------



## Scumback Speakers

Glad you like your BM55-16 ohm 100w, milfwah. You have the 55hz bass cone version of the G12M BlackBacks (70's era) recreations.


----------



## JCarno

Check out this cab with an M75 and an H75:https://syracuse.craigslist.org/msg/5994091748.html


----------

